

Fractal Tree (+ Root) Generator - ______
http://www.filosophy.org/projects/trees/

======
hinathan
Cool! This seems to be stylistically related to what you can do with
<http://www.contextfreeart.org/>

------
Jupe
Neat. Apparently, it makes root vegetables too :)

Trunk Width: 200 segment length: -30 branching angle: 100 branching symmetry:
50

------
gavanwoolery
I made one too a while back, animated. Shrink your browser window if you
machine is not very fast.... :)

<http://www.genesisbbs.com/appstem2.html>

------
mantalk
Playing with the settings, different species of trees come to mind... It would
be really interesting to classify and group trees by these parameters.

~~~
______
Just added that bias setting. Now you can make windswept trees:
<http://www.filosophy.org/projects/trees/#jwi3ouq0U>

I like the idea of classifying trees by looking at the parameters of the
branch structure -- I think that kind of approach would very well complement
traditional computer vision methods.

Another thing that I've been wanting to play with is creating a 'forest' of
these kinds of parametrizable trees and running a genetic algorithm to see
what parameters win out in collecting "sunlight", etc. Could be fun, but would
take a bit longer to make...

~~~
mantalk
Very nice.

Forests could be cool...creating a genetic algorithm for such a forest could
be a lot of work and lead to less interesting results than expected...

------
mantalk
Very nice.

Is there any way to control balance? Could there be?

~~~
______
That's a good idea- bias in one direction or the other could create wind-swept
looking trees. I'll throw that in later tonight.

~~~
mantalk
Awesome. That could make for an interesting model of skew versus sun
direction/latitude, too.

------
chomicki
a randomness/mutation/imperfection slider would be neat, especially if it
could cause chaos along a branch and its nodes.

